# Our new Pei Baby!!!!



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

this is april our new baby picked up today,
Dudley was soo exited but not too pleased when she wanted to share his bed !
lol. i think it will take a while for him to get used to her !


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

The pic's are amazing


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

We've got a boxer puppy and she's settled in really well. My other girl is two and they are always together


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh so sweet


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

ilovesharpei said:


> i think it will take a while for him to get used to her !


If they don't get along, i will take her


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i love puppy pictures,


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

especially the pei pups


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

AAwwwww they will both settle in time, such cute faces.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

oh looks so cuddley


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

well dudley is accepting her a bit more today, i have already had about 20 people try to steal her (jokingly) lol
she is just soooooooo cute and such a character already !
she is the most contented puppy i have ever met .


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Glad to hear it, I'm sure they will both turn out to be inseperable.


My two Akita's are like a propper old married couple now


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

lol i have already used up all the memory in my camera taking pictures of her. i do not have any of dudley when he was a puppy and i am determined it is not going to be the same with her.


----------

